# The Blind Dates *contains mature themes/adult content*



## nicolam2711 (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay so decided to give this a try. This is the first piece I've tried to write in quite a while but the idea struck me and I decided to get it out there.  May not be everyone's cup of tea but personally a little bit of "chic lit" after a long day can be more relaxing than a book that you have to force yourself to read. Any comments are welcome and thanks for taking the time to read it if you do.

P.S She is called Charlotte Mae but the Blank is just because a surname is not coming to me at the moment. Inspiration for that is also welcome.




The Blind Dates


Twenty seven and single.  Charlotte Mae looks around the bar she's sat in with a friend.  Everywhere she looks there are either couples canoodling in softly lit corners or single girls in groups trying hard not to look longingly at the few men who wander in. The lack of men means that every man in there has his choice of women.  Whether they are looking or not. Whether they are single or not.

Charlotte has frequently been the woman who grabs the eye of such men.  Few drinks, a dance then home for a coffee.  Men looking for commitment don't  frequent these bars though, just the ones looking for a one night stand. Charlotte has fast become bored of this, she wants even just a little more, even just a few dates to get to know someone better and see if they are compatible in more than just the bedroom.

A dark haired stranger appears to Charlotte's right, nudges her arm "accidentally", a trick to catch Charlotte's attention, and flashes a dazzling smile at her.  Her best friend, Amelia, gives her a knowing glance.  One more try at the old ways couldn't hurt, maybe this time it could go somewhere...



The next morning Charlotte wakes up in a stranger's bed with a fuzzy head. Lying next to her is a man who looks just like all the others before him. Looking around her she spies pieces of her clothing lying in a line, just like the Hansel and Gretel bread trail, out the bedroom door and back down the hall.  Not even a cup of coffee in sight. She gathers up the clothes hurriedly putting them on whilst trying not to wake the man sleeping, she can't even remember his name right now.  Now dressed she has a quick look in the mirror to flatten down the fluffy parts of her hair.  Dishevelled looking at best she pads downstairs and calls a cab to take her home...no walk of shame today, just a taxi driver to witness this incident.

While driving home Charlotte contemplated her life.  As a school teacher she doesn't always have the time to maintain a great social life where she could meet the perfect man.  But she is fed up of the type of relationships, if you can call them that, she is getting just now. But what other option does she have? She could always try meeting up with old flames...then again there is a reason why they aren't still around.  There are thousands of adverts for online dating agencies, yet at twenty seven she feels she isn't quite ready to resort to that just yet. Maybe, just maybe it's time she takes up her best friend's offer...maybe a blind date could do the trick!

Finally home and settled in for a Sunday of lazing around whilst trying to correct the homework handed in by her class she contemplated phoning Jen. She'd been desperate to set her up with her handsome colleague Luke for months now. Apparently he was just unlucky in meeting the right girl, just like Charlotte was men. Jen swore he was a brilliant guy and utterly flawless. Unsurprisingly given that the world is not a fairy tale, and perfect men do not exist, Charlotte didn't believe her. But after last nights final foray into the world of one night stands Charlotte figured a new experience was just what she needed.  After all, her and Jen had been friends since they were babies and had been through everything together, surely her standards in men suitable for her lifetime best friend couldn't be all that bad.
"Hello Lottie! How was your weekend? Give me all the steamy gossip!" Jen demanded as soon as she answered her phone. As a mother to a three month old baby Jen's social life had been severely lacking.

"Hello to you too Jen, and give hugs to my baby Jack. My weekend was the same as every other weekend, nameless man who looks and acts the exact same as every single one before him, maybe they are just clones. But anyway I was just calling to..." Charlotte was suddenly interrupted by what could only be a hungry, screaming Jack who was quickly passed off to his dad for feeding.

"But was he good in bed? That is the important question," Jen giggled, "I don't even want to think about a bed, except in relation to sleep for at least the next year, so I have to live vicariously through you."

"Well prepare to be disappointed my dear best friend, as I am about to surprise you. I, Charlotte Mae Blank, am giving up my one night liaisons with single men. And I am willing to try a blind date with this handsome god you have been badgering about for months..." Charlotte was then confronted, not with Jack's squealing but instead his mother's after which she proceeded to tell her husband, Mike, that Charlotte had finally given in to the allure of Luke.

"I can't wait to tell him Lottie! You will love him! Maybe he will even be your Mr. Perfect, he could have even have been mine if I didn't already have my own. Mike's insistent though, now that you have opened yourself up to suggestions, that his friend Harry gets a date too. So that they both have an equal shot at it. Have to go though, Jack's peeing all over the place since his dad is utterly hopeless with nappies. I'll get back to you with details of both as soon as we can. Bye!"

And with that Charlotte found herself continuing her marking, and wondering how she went from having no dates at all, to suddenly being set up on not one, but two blind dates.  And wondering whether she was comfortable with that...and what she would possibly wear to meet two men she didn't even know!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/romanc...two-contains-mature-themes-adult-content.html  Part two is now available


----------



## DouglasMB (Feb 25, 2013)

I liked part one... I'mm off to read part two...


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you  . Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Nave1027 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not much of the romance type but I read it after you commented on my introduciton thread.  It kept me engaged, good writing!  No correction as far as I can see, you can always add more detail or background but that can always come later!  Good luck!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback . I like that people who don't really care for chick-lit can still keep reading. Yeah description isn't my biggest thing, luckily I can go back and fix that when needed . Thanks!


----------



## Nave1027 (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha I hear you!  I have to work on describing things better in my writing too.  Speaking of which would you mind reading/critiquing something that I have posted.  It's called Nova, it's in the Prose Writing Workshop section.  I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

This isn't usually my type of reading but I enjoyed it a lot more than I usually do with chic-flick. There's not much in the way of helpful critique I'm afraid, i'm more of an unspecified complement-er. I'm on my way to read the second part.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

There's a lot of exposition and repetition of the few details we do have.  The exposition is just the narrator telling us information and not allowing us to see it.  There are also quite a few places where punctuation is missing.

Otherwise for chick lit this isn't bad.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> There's a lot of exposition and repetition of the few details we do have.  The exposition is just the narrator telling us information and not allowing us to see it.  There are also quite a few places where punctuation is missing.
> 
> Otherwise for chick lit this isn't bad.



Sorry I'm slightly new to this, haven't done much writing since school. The parts that you feel are just being told rather than allowing the reader to see...could you give me an example of where it would be better? Thanks


----------



## King Robyn Hood (Mar 15, 2013)

Its a brilliant piece. I'd love to read more.


----------

